# Merckx NOT riding an eddy merckx frame



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Interesting bit of history:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/06/eddy-merckx-not-riding-eddy-merckx.html


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Interesting article, plus that looks like a cool blog. Thanks for posting it!


----------

